# Preventing car bumper thefts



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all, 

A neighbour of mine had there rear bumper stolen last night . Probably stolen to order.

It got me thinking. Has anyone took any measures to prevent this? Anti theft Screws? Steel cable ties? 

I have CCTV (which caught them running off with the bumper but there faces were covered) but this has got me worried. I have parked my car hard up against the garage, that's the only thing I can think to prevent it for now.


Thanks.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

This was a problem about 6 months ago on the new Golf as everyone wanted the GTD front bumper so lots were stolen.

Security screws are an idea but if a thief wants some thing then they will take it anyway they can.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh my god is nothing safe these days! Front door theft next? or maybe grass? Unfortunately as long as the police and courts are soft on this sort of thing and there is a market for stolen goods it will continue. Sad times.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw something similar a few months back. A corsa had its bumper and headlights nicked. A builders new transit tipper had its bumper, bonnet, headlights and wing stripped on his drive next to a main road.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

My Dad had all the parking sensors nicked off his Mercedes a few years back. I thought that was incredible but this is worse!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> My Dad had all the parking sensors nicked off his Mercedes a few years back. I thought that was incredible but this is worse!


If you want the sensors, you might as well take the bumper too - quicker and more value to the scumbags

Sad times !


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

prob smash the car up if they cant take it


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why not park your car in your garage


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Front LED lights off VW transporters... £2K to purchase from the parts department

Lots have gone missing off forecourts


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is most worrying, rather than steal the car itself, thieves are resorting to taken away bits from a car to sell on or fit them to their own car.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It's nothing new, I remember reading about people having their mtech bldykits stolen off their BMW e30s, or people nicking e36 m3 wing mirrors 20 years ago.

It's not nice, but unfortunately there are and always are likely to be scumbags who will just take what others have worked hard to pay for.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

How are they doing this? Every front/rear bumper I've removed you've had to open the bonnet/boot to get to some of the securing screws/fixings. Are they actually managing to open the bonnet/boot as well ?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

benj said:


> How are they doing this? Every front/rear bumper I've removed you've had to open the bonnet/boot to get to some of the securing screws/fixings. Are they actually managing to open the bonnet/boot as well ?


I was thinking the same but I guess they don't care what damage they cause and just rip them off.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

As said, it's been happening for years. 

First stuff I heard of it happening on was as Harry said, the M-Sport BMW stuff. Just 4 bolts was the story and the apparent ease nd frequency with which stuff went missing, I can believe it.

More recently, again as mentioned, VW T6 front ends, Mini Cooper JCW wing mirrors, Golf GTD bumpers (three I know of had bumpers stolen in one weekend)...

I've also seen examples of entire front ends being taken. Bonnets, wings, bumpers, lights. That's probably to fix one that's been crashed.

Security nuts and bolts seem to be the way to go. Anything which will slow them down. Without the correct sockets, they aren't coming off. Just makes me wonder what damage they will do trying to get them off.....


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Well I have came up with an idea that will certainly slow them down.but if they want it they will take it.

Neighbour somehow got there bumper back by the way. Think they dumped it somewhere.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Why not just remove them yourself and store them in locked garage to keep them safe, as if get stolen police won’t be interested in the slightest IMHO


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Why not just remove them yourself and store them in locked garage to keep them safe, as if get stolen police won't be interested in the slightest IMHO


And re-fit them everyday? :lol:


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 25, 2017)

Thought it was bad getting my wheel centres stolen!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

A lot of new motorcycles/scooters come with DATATAG or similar so that parts can be traced back to an owner/VRM. I haven't heard as much about the same sort of thing on cars. There needs to be a deterrent in a law sense, given that so many people are lacking in morals.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Had my wheel trims and drivers door lock cover stolen from my new van a few weeks ago, other new vehicles up the street also had bumpers and lights missing so I was the lucky one I guess! Police wasn’t interested 20mins talking to someone over the phone, who wasn’t even an officer then followed up with a text containing a crime reference number.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Oh my god is nothing safe these days! Front door theft next? or maybe grass? Unfortunately as long as the police and courts are soft on this sort of thing and there is a market for stolen goods it will continue. Sad times.


We've had grass/newly laid turf go from our local area. Whole newly laid patios have gone too!! Flower tubs, basket thefts are really common too.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

a small packet of ball bearings, 1/4 ounce of c4 explosive behind the bumper ,,, last bolt out sets it off,, ok it will cost you a new bumper,, but the scum doing it wont do it again


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> We've had grass/newly laid turf go from our local area. Whole newly laid patios have gone too!! Flower tubs, basket thefts are really common too.


Heard of alot of artificial grass being pinched lately too.


----------

